# lump on side of Auratus tadpole



## Colorcrayons (Dec 18, 2015)

After a search I found one thread referencing an azureus tadpole. The consensus seems to be that it is a GI tract digestion.

But since that question was asked short of a decade ago, I know sometimes new developments happen in hobbies such as this so I'll ask here a similar question:

I bought an Auratus tadpole last week from dart frog connection at an expo, and tonight it seems to have a lump on its right side. Close inspection must be given to tell that it is not symmetrical.
The water is the usual blackwater, with a couple small clumps of java moss and is fed tadpole bites. There is always a lot of fecal material present, so I assume this means a healthy functioning GI tract. Today the water was given a half change and then was fed later in the evening.
It is of average energy level. Active, but not frantic.

Does anyone have experience with this? Your thoughts?


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

No experience but there is a bit of a controversy about the reliability of Dart Frog Connection. Sorry I can't provide anything more. Hope it isn't something fatal!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

What do you mean by "GI tract digestion"? 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Colorcrayons (Dec 18, 2015)

Gastrointestinal tract.


----------



## Stifle (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm a vet student and from my very limited knowledge on amphibian medicine unless it's a fungal or bacterial infection there's not much you can with tadpoles. Even then you run the risk of killing them with the meds you're using to treat. If you're water parameters are appropriate then I would just leave it be and see what happens. It's hard to tell exactly what you're referring to in the picture but in general a raised mass on an animal isn't a specific sign of anything in particular. Could be nothing, could be an abscess, could be a tumor, the only way to know for sure would be to have histo pathology done on it. Which I personally wouldn't do with a tadpole unless it was already dead and I wanted to know why.


----------



## Stifle (Aug 13, 2015)

But I should also note that being a student and not yet a licensed vet I can't give any medical advice. If you want a vets opinion you'll have to find a licensed vet and I would suggest one that specializes in reptiles and amphibians. Even then very few vets see amphibian clients so you should ask them what their experience is with amphibians and proceed with caution. Even the best meaning vets can make mistakes especially with species that they're unfamiliar with. They may tell you that they don't have much experience but they're willing to try and help you if that's okay with you. That's not necessarily a bad thing (this is often how okay vets become great vets) but you have to make that descision for yourself.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Colorcrayons said:


> Gastrointestinal tract.


I got that you were referring to the gastrointestional tract. What do you mean by the entire phrase including the word "digestion"? 

For example does your source claim it is due to the digestive tract damaging itself or perhaps that there is a problem with digestion in the form of an impaction or constipation or perhaps that the GI tract is digesting surrounding tissues as occurs with some congential gall bladder issues or has the GI tract bulged into a herniated section and is affecting peristalisis. 

What exactly do you mean by that entire phrase. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Adirondack Chinchillas (Feb 26, 2015)

I was kinda wondering if he had a hernia or defect in the abdominal wall.

Jessica


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not sure I actually see anything in the photos, but I've had a few tadpoles that sort of bloat. Based on what I've read here it's likely due to poor water quality. So you might try doing a water change on your tad's water and see if it improves. I've not had a lot of luck with this, but sometimes they improve and then morph normally and appear fine (other than being smaller typically than their clutch mates).


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

tardis101 said:


> I'm not sure I actually see anything in the photos, but I've had a few tadpoles that sort of bloat. Based on what I've read here it's likely due to poor water quality. So you might try doing a water change on your tad's water and see if it improves. I've not had a lot of luck with this, but sometimes they improve and then morph normally and appear fine (other than being smaller typically than their clutch mates).


If they don't morph normally I would suspect nutritional issues first and then pathogens as the potential issues. Bloating in tadpoles can also be due to the failure of the pronephros and then the kidney to form properly and this can be due to insufficient vitamin A reserves in the egg. 
Alternately if your seeing mortality at metamorphosis pathogens should also be considered as a number of them are known to be more lethal at this time due to the changes to the immune system and the stress of the change on the entire animal. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

